# Pin and sleeve



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I mostly use Hubble, due to availability. I've also used P&S. 

Be prepared for sticker shock, no matter what brand you pick.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

We had great success with the "Meltric" line of connectors. They were great for the highly corrosive conditions we encountered. They have a fine, highly informative website.


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

ALl the pin & sleeve stuff I have worked with is of good quality, whether it be from Hubbell, P&S, or Leviton. No matter what size you get, its going to be spendy. Real easy to get well into the triple digits when you get into the high amp stuff...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> We had great success with the "Meltric" line of connectors. They were great for the highly corrosive conditions we encountered. They have a fine, highly informative website.


I like Meltric as well, figure about $240 for a 20 amp male female pair.


----------

